# 文档收藏夹

## EricHsu

经过一段时间的积累, 这个版面上已经有了不少好帖, 随着帖子数的增加, 有些好帖不可避免地被 "挤" 到了后面, 不方便查找.

有些朋友已经开始采取 "顶帖" 的 "手段" 把它们 "顶" 回版面的首页  :Cool: 

现开此置顶帖, 方便大家搜罗/推荐版内好帖, 我会把它们一一归类索引, 方便日后的搜索查找, 赶紧开始回复吧.

这次行动的口号是:

把好帖们搜罗进来! :p

- Eric

edit: 是不是 "好帖" 这个词汇太敏感? 呵呵, 标题改成 "文档收藏夹", 专门用来搜罗/索引版内的文档帖子  :Wink: 

- Eric

```

LOG:

 * 2007-12-09: 添加 "今天刚接触gentoo谈下感觉吧"

```

----------

## EricHsu

好好整理了一下, 下面是我们版内一些很有价值的文档, 和讨论, 由于帖子也不少了, 也许有看漏或归类不太妥当的, 请大家把我看漏的帖子回复告知, 把我归类有问题的帖子指出, 请大家一起帮我来完善这份索引, 这将极大地方便大家的收藏与查找, 谢谢!  :Smile: 

-=[ 版内文章索引 ]=-

 兔兔安装

 详解VMware上安装与配置Gentoo - by batfree

 安装和一些基本配置的bash script - by zephyrrr (注: 自动安装 gentoo 的脚本)

 Live CD 2005.1 安装到硬盘HOWTO  - by jeffky

 Gentoo 快速安装手册(GCC4修订版) - by EricNeon

 让你的 Gentoo 快若刀锋 - by EricHsu

 Gentoo 2004.3 硬盤安裝法 - by Hauser

 中文汉化

 gentoo中文化90％完美完成版－初段 - by kaytoo

 让你的终端同时支持中文和 PP 的背景：） - by sunmoon1997

 Gentoo下中文字体加粗成功！ - by wangxiaohu

 大致解决了konqueror的中文乱码问题 - by z_sfeng

 直接让你的 console 支持中文显示 - by timeout

 桌面应用

 E17 简易安装中文版 howto - by ts

 系统优化

 最精简有效的 glibc locales 设定 - by EricHsu

 系统升级

 GCC 升级手册 (翻译) - by EricNeon

 服务器应用

 [原创] Gentoo/Cisco混合网络系列：EtherChannel - by MACHINE

 [原创] Gentoo/Cisco混合系列：把PC机变成高性能路由器——Quagga - by MACHINE

 内核相关

 内核配置指南（大家一起来完善） - by punkid

 其他应用

 [原创] Acer TravelMate3001解决ACPI电池问题的方法 - by MACHINE

 心得技巧

 删除distfiles里面过期文件的方法 - by ruf

 大家最近在玩什么？ (ssh 连接远程主机而无须输入密码的技巧) - by wangxiaohu

 兔兔娱乐

 当kaytoo遇到gentoo（一） - by kaytoo

 其他文档

 DSL - 放在 U 盘里的 Linux - by EricHsu

 分享：Linux2.6对HyperThreading的支持很强 - by MACHINE

 讨论交流

 今天刚接触gentoo谈下感觉吧

 我来就是为了加速gentoo在华人区的普及

 请解释一下内核Cryptographic options的配置

 谁在用XFCE4？有什么心得体会么？

 关于网络安装的一些想法

 Chinese support on Gentoo

 Chinese Input and Display

 Gentoo chinese problem

 如何使新版totem播放成为全能播放器？

----------

